# best way to open sterling account?



## suicra05 (5 Dec 2008)

What is the best way to open a sterling account even though you are resident of the republic of Ireland.


----------



## Slim (8 Dec 2008)

I use AngloIrish Bank who set up a sterling account for me. Very satisfactory service. Otherwise I would go into Derry and call in to a building society.

Slim

I have no connection with Anglo except as a customer.


----------



## gInvestor (10 Dec 2008)

Guys, I filled out the new account (fixed rate bond) and expecting (for quiet a while) the application form. I assume that the account may be opened with a bank draft but where is the best place to get the best rate of exchange ?


----------



## roker (10 Dec 2008)

I am trying to get my private UK pension paid in sterling. It's easy to open a Sterling account in Ireland, Trouble is the UK pension will not send sterling out of the UK and charge each month for converting, and the UK bank will not open an account with an Irish address.
.


----------



## galway008 (16 Dec 2008)

Northern Bank will open a Sterling account for an Irish address no problem, provided you have all the necessary documentation, ESB Bill, Passport etc.


----------



## Lightning (16 Dec 2008)

galway008 said:


> Northern Bank will open a Sterling account for an Irish address no problem, provided you have all the necessary documentation, ESB Bill, Passport etc.



Is that through their Dublin branch?


----------



## romprstomper (17 Dec 2008)

can't find where to ask this so i'll try here:

how can I get a competitive rate for a largish amount of sterling? i plan to buy a car up north, a few percentage points either way will be hundres of euros.

(thanks)

[mods, please move to more appropriate section if necessary]


----------

